# Marriott 2013 Maintenance Fees



## jimf41

Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (not estimated) in this format:

- *Resort Name/Unit Type*
- Operating Fee
- Replacement Reserve
- Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
- Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
- Special Assessment (where it exists)
- TOTAL
- Increase/decrease over 2012 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!).

DC Trust and AP Point MF's can also be reported in this thread, as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/13 and any changes throughout the year.

Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thanks. 

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club / Trust Points*_

See this thread for reference:
* *DC Annual/Exchange Fees* - $175 (up from $165) for Standard Members and $215 (up from $199) for Premier and Premier Plus Members
* *DC Trust Points MF* - $109.25 per Beneficial Interest (250 Points @ .437/point)

See in this thread:
* Post #46

_*Asia Pacific Points*_ - (limited info) Post #22

_*MVC Weeks*_

*Aruba Ocean Club* 1BR and 2BR - Post #14
*Aruba Surf Club* 2BR - Post #35 and 3BR - Post #36
*Barony Beach Club* Post #34
*BeachPlace Towers* Gold and Plat - Post #27
*Canyon Villas* 2BR Plat - Post #53
*Club Son Antem* 2BR and 3BR - Post #66
*Cypress Harbour* 2BR Summer - Post #49 and (duplicate) Post #63
*Desert Springs Villas I and II* 2BR - Post #12 and (duplicate) DSVII 2BR - Post #48
*Fairway Villas* 2BR - Post #3 
*Frenchman's Cove* 2BR - Post #1 (this post  ) 
*Grand Chateau* 3BR - Post #10 and 1BR - Post #25 and 1BR EOY Post #24 and Plat 2BR LO EOY - Post #61
*Grande Ocean* Post #54
*Grande Vista* 2BR Platinum - Post #43 and 2BR Gold - Post #44 and 3BR LO Plat - Post #71
*Harbour Lake* 2BR Gold - Post #42 and (duplicate) 2BR Gold - Post #45
*Harbour Point at Shelter Cove* 2BR - Post #28
*Imperial Palm Villas* 3BR Spec - Post #52
*Kauai Beach Club* 2BR - Post #32 and 1BR - Post #40
*Ko'Olina Beach Club* 2BR - Post #11 and 3BR - Post #50
*Lakeshore Reserve* 2BR Plat - Post #60 and 3BR Prem Plat - Post #68
*Legends Edge at Bay Point* 2BR - Post #19
*Manor Club Original* 2BR Plat - Post #20
*Marbella Beach Resort* All units - Post #64
*Manor Club Sequel* 2BR Plat - Post #17
*Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas* 3BR and 2BR - Post #13
*Maui Ocean Club Original* 2BR - Post #15
*Monarch at Sea Pines* 2BR - Post #6
*MountainSide* 2BR-LO - Post #26
*Newport Coast Villas* Post #38
*Ocean Pointe* 2BR Plat - Post #55 and 3BR Silver - Post #58
*Oceana Palms* 2BR Gold - Post #59
*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* Post #33
*Phuket Beach Club* - (limited info) Post #23 and 2BR - Post #70
*Playa Andaluza* 3BR and 2BR - Post #65
*Royal Palms* 2BR Red - Post #71
*Shadow Ridge Villages* 2BR - Post #47
*St. Kitts Beach Club* 3BR - Post #2 and 2BR - Post #8
*StreamSide Douglas and Evergreen* Post #29
*Summit Watch* Post #39
*SurfWatch* 3BR - Post #37 and 2BR - Post #51
*Timber Lodge* 2BR Gold and 1BR Plat-Ski and 1BR Plat-Sum - Post #9
*Waiohai Beach Club* Post #31
*Willow Ridge Lodge* 2BR LO - Post #41


***************************************************************************************************

_(Jim, I hope you don't mind that your post/thread has been hi-jacked as the "official" Marriott 2013 MF thread.  SueDonJ, Moderator_)

*Frenchman's Cove* seems to get these out before anyone else. These are the actual 2013 bill amounts

2bdrm Platinum

Operating fee.................$1334.55
Replacement Reserve..........277.85
Developer subsidy.............-164.38

Total.............................$1448.02  

Tax billed separately         $232.50


Total w/tax....................$1680.52

2012 Amt w/tax .............$1605.98


----------



## WINSLOW

*St Kitts Beach Club*
3 Bedroom = $2,135.60

$   403.54 Replacement Reserve
$1,705.63 Operating Fee
$    26.43 Property Tax


Over 9% more than last years. This is the one that kills me, St Thomas is (only) about 5.5% more than last year


----------



## inishbofin

*Fairway Villa 2013*

Marriott 2013 Maintenance Fees
Fairway Villas has the bill out early also.
These are the actual 2013 bill amounts

All Units 2 bdrm 

Operating fee.................$773.94
Replacement Reserve.......226.36
Property Tax......................97.81

Total.............................$1098.11

2012 Amt was .............$1051.38
__________________
Mark


----------



## Superchief

*DC Impact*

If possible, can the % increase for front desk staff and housekeeping be included in this information? These are the two areas most impacted by the DC system, so I recommend watching them closely to see whether MVC is payint their fair share of the incremental costs.


----------



## Trisha55

It would be most helpful if all posters could indicate the % increase over last year's budget.

For mature resorts (which most are), one would expect increases to be in line with inflation - unless there are extenuating circumstances, of course!


----------



## MOXJO7282

Marriott Monarch 2bedroom/2bath

2012 Property Tax Fee       2012-01-11         82.31 
2012 Operating Fee           2012-01-11         723.67 
2012 Reserve Fee             2012-01-11          276.28

Total Charges                                 $1082.26 

2013 Property Tax Fee 	     2013-01-11 	     84.78
2013 Operating Fee 	     2013-01-11 	     739.10
2013 Reserve Fee 	     2013-01-11 	     284.58

Total Charges 	  	                     $1108.46

$26.20 (2.36%) increase 

Note: estimate was $20 higher so let's hope in other resort estimates they were also high.

Certainly happy with this minor increase.


----------



## SueDonJ

Superchief said:


> If possible, can the % increase for front desk staff and housekeeping be included in this information? These are the two areas most impacted by the DC system, so I recommend watching them closely to see whether MVC is payint their fair share of the incremental costs.



Interesting point but that discussion should take place in the boards and not in this specific 2013 MF thread.  

 FYI, any owner is able to review the breakout Operating Budgets (which include line item increases over the previous year's budget) of any resort by signing in to his/her my-vacationclub.com account and clicking through to the various resort pages.  Click on the "Owners" tab about halfway down each page and look for the Oper Budget link - they're generally posted by Marriott within a month of the Annual Meeting budget approval.

*** Gentle Reminder *** that this thread is meant for actual 2013 MF's in this format:

- *Resort Name/Unit Type*
- Operating Fee
- Replacement Reserve
- Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
- Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
- Special Assessment (where it exists)
- TOTAL
- Increase/decrease over 2012 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)

Thank you all.


----------



## normab

*St Kitts Beach Club 2BR*

2013 Reserve Fee                  311.60 
2013 Property Tax Fee             14.27 
2013 Operating Fee              1317.05 

Total Charges                    $1642.92


----------



## swaits

*Timber Lodge 2BRGold, 1BRPlat-Ski, 1BRPlat-Sum*

_Note 1: I included the ARDA contribution in my totals._

_Note 2: Due to CA's Prop 13, tax rates may vary based on original purchase date._

_Note 3: Sorry, I don't have the 2012 numbers handy._



		Code:
	

Timber Lodge / 2BR Gold 
   yields 2500 points at $0.46/ea
======================================
Fiscal Year Description     Amount Due
--------------------------------------
2013 Operating Fee              698.96
2013 Reserve Fee                350.39
ARDA Contribution                10.00
Total Charges                 $1059.35
--------------------------------------
Tax (billed separately)         $86.06**
--------------------------------------
Total with Tax                $1145.41




		Code:
	

Timber Lodge / 1BR Platinum-Ski
   yields 2775 points @ $0.36/ea
======================================
Fiscal Year Description     Amount Due
--------------------------------------
2013 Operating Fee              579.18
2013 Reserve Fee                236.15
ARDA Contribution                10.00
Total Charges                  $825.33
--------------------------------------
Tax (billed separately)        $179.18**
--------------------------------------
Total with Tax                $1004.51




		Code:
	

Timber Lodge / 1BR Platinum-Summer
   yields 2200 points @ $0.44/ea
======================================
Fiscal Year Description     Amount Due
--------------------------------------
2013 Operating Fee              579.18
2013 Reserve Fee                236.15
ARDA Contribution                10.00
Total Charges                  $825.33
--------------------------------------
Tax (billed separately)        $141.78**
--------------------------------------
Total with Tax                 $967.11


----------



## dougp26364

*Marriott Grand Chateau - 3 bedroom unit*

Operating Fee's: $1,143.40
Reserve Fee: $456.84
Property Tax Fee: $95.78

Total MF: $1,696.02

2012 MF: $1,635

Increase: $61 or 3.7% (assuming I've done the math correctly)

Yeilds 4,625 DC points or 35 cents per point


----------



## maph

*Marriott Ko Olina - 2 bedroom*

2013 Reserve fee       $176.51
2013 Property tax      $135.96
2013 Operating fee   $1464.47

    Total                 $1776.94

$60 increase or 3.5%


----------



## wvacations

*2013 Desert Springs Villas I & II*

These bills are for a *2BR unit*.

*DSV I 2013 Bill*

Operating Fee	819.56
Reserves Fee	465.74
2013 Total          1,285.30

2013 property Tax Billed Separately by County $58.68

2102 Bill
Operating Fee	755.49
Reserves Fee	470.32
2012 Total         1,225.78

2012 Property Tax Billed Separately by County $76.76

Difference 2012-2012

Operating Fee	+64.07  +8.4%
Reserves Fee	-  4.58  -1.1% 
Total	             +59.49  +4.9%

County Lowered Assessed Value from $4,500 in 2012 to $3,000 in 2013


*DSV II 2013 Bill*

Operating Fee	705.38
Reserves Fee	366.39
2013 Total         1,071.77

2013 property Tax Billed Separately by County $77.72

2012 Bill
Operating Fee	667.54
Reserves Fee	348.94
2012 Total         1,016.48

2012 Property Tax Billed Separately by County $76.76

Difference 2012-2012

Operating Fee	+37.84  +5.7%
Reserves Fee	+17.45  +5.0% 
Total	             +55.29  +5.4%

County Increased Assessed Value from $4,500 in 2012 to $4,590 in 2013

Cannot get a satisfactory answer from county how a unit had assessed value raised 2% while another unit on same property was lowered 33%. They claim Proposition 13 allows them to increase values 2% a year. Yet the same Proposition required them to use the purchase price as the base year and they used a value 3 times higher than purchase price for base year. They say I can pay for appraisal and challenge in court if I like. It is a $20 difference so I guess the county wins!


----------



## GregT

*Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas 3BR*

2013 AOAO Operating Assessment  2013-01-11.........  887.99 
2013 Property Tax Fee  2013-01-11.........................  336.97 
2013 Operating Fee  2013-01-11 ............................. 991.84 
2013 AOAO Reserve Assessment  2013-01-11 ........... 106.78 
2013 Reserve Fee  2013-01-11 ................................ 273.91 
Total Charges  .................................................. $2,597.49 




> 2012 AOAO Operating Assessment 2012-01-11....$873.33..............(2011--- $897)
> 2012 Property Tax Fee 2012-01-11........................346.72............ ..(2011 -- $408)
> 2012 Operating Fee 2012-01-11............................973.72........ ......(2011 -- $944)
> 2012 AOAO Reserve Assessment 2012-01-11..........99.98...............(New this year)
> 2012 Reserve Fee 2012-01-11...............................255.99..... .........(2011 -- $213)
> Total Charges....................................................$2,549.74............(2011 -- $2,463)




*Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas 2BR *

2013 AOAO Operating Assessment  2013-01-11.........  739.99 
2013 Property Tax Fee  2013-01-11.........................  280.81 
2013 Operating Fee  2013-01-11.............................  826.53 
2013 AOAO Reserve Assessment  2013-01-11............  88.98 
2013 Reserve Fee  2013-01-11................................  228.26 
Total Charges .................................................  $2,164.57

ETA:  I added the 2012 and 2011 for the 3BR, but don't have it for the 2BR as it was a recent purchase.  Thx

_ETA 2012 info from discussion post here, SueDonJ_


iconnections said:


> 2012 Property Tax Fee 288.93
> 2012 AOAO Replacement Reserve .. 83.31
> 2012 AOAO Operating Fee ........... 727.78
> 2012 Replacement Reserve .......... 213.32
> 2012 Operating Fee ...................... 811.45
> Total Charges .......................... $2,124.79 ...


----------



## ilene13

*Aruba Ocean Club*

Aruba Ocean Club
.............................................................................1 Bedroom ...........................................................   2 bedroom
Operating Fee:...........................................................$657.85  ...........................................................     $866.96
Reserve Fee: ........................................................... $286.82   ...........................................................    $388.03
Utilities: ...........................................................       $184.01   ...........................................................     $257.87
 Total:  ..................................................................$1,128.68  ..........................................................     $1,512.86

The fees on the one bedroom increased  from $978.48.  I do not know the 2 bedroom numbers.  I could be off on last year's numbers!!


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Maui Ocean Club - Original* 

2012 AOAO Operating Assessment 649.57
2012 Property Tax Fee                257.88
2012 Operating Fee                    724.23
2012 AOAO Reserve Assessment     74.36
2012 Reserve Fee                      190.40

Total Charges             $1896.44 


2013 Operating Assessment 	        660.47
2013 Property Tax Fee 	 	        250.64
2013 Operating Fee 	 	        737.68
2013 AOAO Reserve Assessment	 79.42
2013 Reserve Fee 		        203.73


Total Charges 	  	$1931.94

$35.50 (1.84%) increase 

Totally happy with the MFs trends so far with our units. Under $2k for a *2BDRM* OF in Maui is still a great value.


----------



## MOXJO7282

GregT said:


> *Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas 3BR*
> 
> 2013 AOAO Operating Assessment  2013-01-11.........  887.99
> 2013 Property Tax Fee  2013-01-11.........................  336.97
> 2013 Operating Fee  2013-01-11 ............................. 991.84
> 2013 AOAO Reserve Assessment  2013-01-11 ........... 106.78
> 2013 Reserve Fee  2013-01-11 ................................ 273.91
> Total Charges  .................................................. $2,597.49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Villas 2BR *
> 
> 2013 AOAO Operating Assessment  2013-01-11.........  739.99
> 2013 Property Tax Fee  2013-01-11.........................  280.81
> 2013 Operating Fee  2013-01-11.............................  826.53
> 2013 AOAO Reserve Assessment  2013-01-11............  88.98
> 2013 Reserve Fee  2013-01-11................................  228.26
> Total Charges .................................................  $2,164.57
> 
> ETA:  I added the 2012 and 2011 for the 3BR, but don't have it for the 2BR as it was a recent purchase.  Thx



Awesome same 1.84% increase as original. Glad to see the property is keeping costs in check.


----------



## kelly4me

*Marriott Manor Club Sequel (MSE) - 2BR Plat*

2013 Reserve Fee	        2013-01-14  	$286.00	 
 	2013 Property Tax Fee	2013-01-14	         $64.24	 
 	2013 Operating Fee	2013-01-14	        $744.76	 

 	Total amount	 	 	$1095.00	 

2012 total was $1008 - so we've had an 8.6% increase.  OUCH.


----------



## Michigan Czar

MOXJO7282 said:


> *Maui Ocean Club - Original*
> 
> 2012 AOAO Operating Assessment 649.57
> 2012 Property Tax Fee                257.88
> 2012 Operating Fee                    724.23
> 2012 AOAO Reserve Assessment     74.36
> 2012 Reserve Fee                      190.40
> 
> Total Charges             $1896.44
> 
> 
> 2013 Operating Assessment 	        660.47
> 2013 Property Tax Fee 	 	        250.64
> 2013 Operating Fee 	 	        737.68
> 2013 AOAO Reserve Assessment	 79.42
> 2013 Reserve Fee 		        203.73
> 
> 
> Total Charges 	  	$1931.94
> 
> $35.50 (1.84%) increase
> 
> Totally happy with the MFs trends so far with our units. Under $2k for a *2BDRM* OF in Maui is still a great value.



Awesome news, Joe! Thanks for posting, I hadn't checked recently, I am so happy with the small increase.


----------



## RichH1

*Marriott's Legend Edge at Bay Point, 2013 fee*

2013 Operating Fee 		863.64
2013 Club Fee 	        	35.36
2013 Reserve Fee 	 	233.53
2013 Property Tax Fee 	 	83.91
*Total Charges 	  	$1216.44*


----------



## Steve

*Manor Club Original (MMC)*

2013 Property Tax Fee  2013-01-14  64.24 
2013 Operating Fee  2013-01-14  744.76 
2013 Reserve Fee  2013-01-14  286.00 
Total Charges   $1095.00 

Last year it was $998.  That's a 9.1% increase.  Pretty steep.

Steve


----------



## armstrl

*Crystal Shores in Marco Island - Silver*

2 BR -Silver Season

Operating Fee = $1356.44
Repl. Reserve = $278.26
Prop. Tax = $32.51
Dev. Subs. = $-117.75

Total = $1549.46
% increase = 9%


----------



## Trisha55

*Asia Pacific Points*

Asia Pacific Club Points 2012 increase 3.99%
Asia Pacific Club Points 2013 increase 3.19%


----------



## Trisha55

*Phuket Beach Club*

PBC 2013 increase 3.5% circa US$950/week


----------



## JanT

*Marriott Grand Chateau - 1BR EOY*

Total:  $391.44

Property Tax Fee $19.10 
Operating Fee $282.94 
Reserve Fee $89.40


----------



## JanT

*Marriott Grand Chateau - 1BR EY*

Total:  $782.86

Property Tax Fee $38.19 
Operating Fee $565.88 
Reserve Fee $178.79


----------



## Bnov

*MountainSide*

2BR EY LO
2013 Property Tax Fee          $68.99 (66.98 in 2012)
2013 Replacement Reserve   $285.92 (263.52 in 2012)
2013 Operating Fee              $700.67 (680.19 in 2012)

*2013 Total                         $1055.58* (1010.69 in 2012) *4.4% increase*


----------



## minoter

*BeachPlace Towers*

BeachPlace Towers:
Gold 2013:
Operating: $788.16
Reserve: $308.14
Tax: $37.80
Total: $1,134.10

Gold 2012:
Operating: $716.82
Reserve: $288.00
Tax: $33.09
Total: $1,037.91

Increase:9.3%

BeachPlace Towers:
Platinum 2013:
Operating: $788.16
Reserve: $308.14
Tax: $52.83
Total: $1,149.13

Platinum 2012:
Operating: $716.82
Reserve: $288.00
Tax: $46.25
Total: $1,051.07

Increase: 9.3%

See explanation for increases in the owners' letter published in a separate thread.

[Link to BeachPlace Owners' Letter thread added.]


----------



## rsackett

*Marriott's Harbour Point at Shelter Cove*


Fiscal Year....Description..............Amount Due
2013............Property Tax Fee.......58.43
2013............Operating Fee..........693.91
2013............Reserve Fee.............347.66
..................Total Charges........$1100.00

2% increase over last year

Ray


----------



## Robert D

*Streamside Douglas & Evergreen*

Douglas: $1,314 down from $1,429 in 2012
Evergreen: $1,404 up from $1,326 in 2012

_[Edited to add info from OP]_

*Douglas*
Operating Fee - $1,017.10
Reserve Fee - $296.48
TOTAL = $1,313.58

*Evergreen*
Operating Fee - $1,056.81
Reserve Fee - $347.23
TOTAL = $1,404.04

These MF's are the same for all seasons of the year and all sizes of units (Evergreen only has one unit size but Douglas has three different unit sizes).


----------



## thinze3

minoter said:


> BeachPlace Towers



There is also a mandatory 'Club' fee:
2013 Club Fee	 2013-01-11	 35.36


----------



## thinze3

*Waiohai Beach Club*

2013.....AOAO Operating Assessment.......476.40
2013.....Property Tax Fee.........................155.16
2013.....Operating Fee..............................827.40
2013.....AOAO Reserve Assessment............50.52
2013.....Reserve Fee.................................187.42
Total Charges......................................$1,696.90


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Kauai Beach Club*

2BDRM OV

*Edited to notate *Reduction of $45.25 to $583. 27 from $628.52 for 2013 AOAO Operating Assessment. I received electronic invoice, paid it and then a week later the reduction was put forth. Not sure why but certainly not complaining. Perhaps it was an calculation error in our favor. I'd be curious to find out.



2012
Reserve Fee - 214.80
AOAO Operating Assessment - 603.97 
Property Tax Fee - 93.13
Operating Fee - 551.96
Total Charges $1569.54 

2013 AOAO Reserve Assessment 		284.23
2013 Reserve Fee 	 	222.72
2013 AOAO Operating Assessment  	583.27
2013 Property Tax Fee 	 	62.33
2013 Operating Fee 	 	441.93
*Revised 2013 Total Charges 	  	$1594.48*

*Revised Total 2013 increase  $24.94 - 1.56%*


Edited to say very please with this small increase.

Another reasonable increase especially considering in 2102 there was a 5.92 decrease


----------



## MOXJO7282

*OceanWatch*

*2012*

Property Tax Fee $ 66.97
Operating Fee $721.00
Reserve Fee $212.00
Total $999.97

*2013*
Property Tax Fee  62.41 
Operating Fee     748.26 
Reserve Fee      224.72 
Total Charges   $1035.39 

2013 Increase  3.42% ($35.42) 


Very manageable increase for such a fine resort IMHO.


----------



## AMJ

*Barony Beach Club* (All units 2BR)

2012 Property Tax Fee     	  $95.41 	 
2012 Operating Fee 	       	$704.59 	 
2012 Reserve Fee 	       	$235.00
2012 TOTAL                       $1035.00 

2013 Property Tax Fee     	  $95.41 	 
2013 Operating Fee 	       	$719.59 	 
2013 Reserve Fee 	       	$285.00 	 

*2013 Total amount 	  	  	$1100.00  (6.2% - $65.00 increase)*


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Aruba Surf Club 2BDRM big increase*

2012 Reserve Fee $265.10
2012 Operating Fee $1108.76
Total Charges $1373.86


2013 Reserve Fee 	 	312.22
2013 Operating Fee 	1182.76

Total Charges 	  	$1494.98

2013 increase 8.10% ($121.12)

Two years of decreases followed by 2 years of big increases. This is the first MF that I've been personally disappointed in.


----------



## m61376

*Aruba Surf Club 3BR*


2013 Operating Fee	 1127.10
2013 Operating Fee	   436.24
2013 Operating Fee	    22.11
2013 Reserve Fee	   439.08
Total Charges	 	$2024.53

2012 fees:$1863.33


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 3BR*

2012 Property Tax Fee - $81.59
2012 Operating Fee - $912.22
2012 Reserve Fee - $214.28
2012 TOTAL - $1208.09

2013 Property Tax Fee - $84.25
2013 Operating Fee - $944.98
2013 Reserve Fee - $224.97
*2013 TOTAL - $1254.20 (3.8% - $46.11 increase)*


----------



## Bill4728

*- Newport Coast Villas* 
(resort is all 2 bd)

- 2013 Operating Fee   -- $757.85 
- 2013 Reserve Fee ----$203.26
- 2013 Property Taxes  -- $82

- TOTAL------------ $1043.11

The property taxes are billed separately and vary greatly from unit to unit.


----------



## tzahner

*Summit Watch*

*Summit Watch - Park City, UT*

2013 Property Tax Fee - $71.09
2013 Operating Fee - $875.08
2013 Reserve Fee - $305.69
*2013 TOTAL - $1251.86 (5.7% - $67.80 increase)*


----------



## KauaiMark

*Kauai Marriott Beach Club (KBC) - 1Br/GV*

Kauai Marriott Beach Club - 1br GV

Fiscal Year 2013 Description____Due Date_____Amount Due
- Operating Fee______________2013-01-14____$401.75
- AOAO Operating Assessment__2013-01-14____$571.38
- Reserve Fee________________2013-01-14____$202.47
- AOAO Reserve Assessment____2013-01-14____$258.39
- Property Tax Fee____________2013-01-14____$56.66
- Total Charges____________________________$1490.65
- Increase of $63.81 over 2012 (+4.4%)

- 2013 Destination Club Enrolled Owner fee_____$175.00__(increase of $10.00)


----------



## jdunn1

Willow Ridge Lodge 2 bedroom platinum lock-off:  

2013 Property Tax Fee  2013-01-21 $23.93   
2013 Operating Fee  2013-01-21 $696.63   
2013 Reserve Fee  2013-01-21 $213.29   

  Total amount     $933.85   

Love this resort but I bet we only have another year, two years at most before Willowridge joins the rest of the Marriotts at over $1,000 a year in dues.  For now, I think Willowridge is the only 2 bedroom under 1k in the Marriott family.


----------



## NJMOM2

*Marriott's Harbour Lake - Gold*

2013 Operating Fee       687.24 
2013 Reserve Fee         225.00 
2013 Property Tax Fee    96.31 
Total Charges           $1008.55 


2012 Operating Fee       663.38
2012 Reserve Fee         212.00 
2012 Property Tax Fee    83.46
Total Charges           $958.84 


Increase of $49.71 - 5.18%


----------



## Love2TS

Marriott Grande Vista 2bd [Platinum]

2013 Club Fee		 35.36
2013 Operating Fee	  634.01
2013 Reserve Fee	 	 220.00
2013 Property Tax Fee	 138.89
Total Charges	 	$1028.26


----------



## dioxide45

Love2TS said:


> Marriott Grande Vista 2bd
> 
> 2013 Club Fee		 35.36
> 2013 Operating Fee	  634.01
> 2013 Reserve Fee	 	 220.00
> 2013 Property Tax Fee	 138.89
> Total Charges	 	$1028.26



I assume you are referring to a Platinum week?

Grande Vista 2BR Gold

2013 Club Fee 35.36
2013 Operating Fee 634.01
2013 Reserve Fee	 220.00
2013 Property Tax Fee 108.56
*Total Charges $997.93*

2012 Fees: $948.30 (increase of 5.23%)


----------



## dioxide45

*Harbour Lake 2BR Gold*

2013 Operating Fee 687.24
2013 Reserve Fee	 225.00
2013 Property Tax Fee 96.31
*Total Charges $1008.55*

2012 Fees: $958.84 (5.18% increase)


----------



## Luvtoride

*Marriott Deeded points 2013 Maint. fees*

first year of owning these points- $752.50 for 1,250 points which includes $215 Premier Club Dues.  .43/ point as disclosed at the time of purchase.  

I will post my other Maint. fees under the titles of individual resorts.
Brian


----------



## dvc_john

*Shadow Ridge 2br*

2013 Repl Reserve: 216.63
2013 Operating:     868.76
2013 Property Tax: billed seperately by Riverside County
2013 Total:          1085.39

2012 Total:          1017.07

2013 Increase:        68.32   6.7%

Note: this is Shadow Ridge Villages (not Enclaves)


----------



## Luvtoride

*Desert Springs Villas II- 2 BR*

My first year of ownership, so no prior year details to compare fees to:
Desert Springs Villas II  (click here for details)

 	Property	Total Amount	Amount to Pay	 


2013 Operating Fee	 2013-01-14	 705.38
2013 Reserve Fee	 2013-01-14	         366.39
Total Charges	 	                     $1,071.77

Brian


----------



## Luvtoride

*Cypress Harbour- 2 Bedroom*

Cypress Harbour  (click here for details)

Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	Amount Due
2013 Operating Fee	 2013-02-11	 630.98
2013 Reserve Fee	 2013-02-11	         485.00
2013 Property Tax Fee	 2013-02-11	   91.80
Total Charges	 	                      $1207.78

I will find my 2012 fees and update with increase $ and %age when I can.

Brian



dioxide45 said:


> What season is this? It is important for Florida properties to indicate the season since the Property Tax Fee is different depending on the season.





Luvtoride said:


> Summer- May-sept.


----------



## fluke

- Ko Olina Beach Club - 3 Bedroom Ocean View Platinum
- Operating Fee: 1611.00
- Replacement Reserve: 194.17
- Property Taxes: 149.56

- TOTAL (2013): 1954.73
- TOTAL (2012): 1888.41
- DIFFERENCE:   3.5 % INCREASE


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 2BR*

2013 Property Tax Fee - $72.50
2013 Operating Fee - $813.22
2013 Reserve Fee - $193.60
*2013 TOTAL - $1079.32*

(taken from Operating Budget posted to my-vacationclub.com)


----------



## jpc763

*Imperial Palms Villas - All 3 BR Units*

Imperial Palms Villas - 3BR - Special Season

779.21 - Operating Fee
352.38 - Replacement Reserve
110.96 - Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
1242.55 - TOTAL

This represents a 0% increase over last year (actual increas is 0.01)


----------



## Love2TS

Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge 2bd platinum.

2013 Property Tax Fee	 2013-01-14	 32.64
2013 Operating Fee	 2013-01-14	 738.16
2013 Reserve Fee	 2013-01-14	 267.77
Total Charges	 	$1038.57


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Grande Ocean*

2012
Replacement Reserve..... 259.40
Operating Fee .............. 867.15
2012 TOTAL .......................1126.55

2013 Reserve Fee 	274.70
2013 Operating Fee 	780.93
2013 Property Tax Fee 	110.16

2013 TOTAL........................1165.79

Increase of 3.37% ($39.24)


----------



## jeff76543

*Ocean Pointe*

Ocean Pointe 2BD Platinum

2013 Club Fee  --  $35.36
2013 Operating Fee -- $834.54
2013 Reserve Fee -- $273.77
2013 Property Tax Fee -- $242.45

2013 Total  --  $1386.12

2012 Total  --  $1395.42

DECREASE  --  $9.30  --  0.67%


----------



## dioxide45

jpc763 said:


> Imperial Palms Villas - 3BR
> 
> 779.21 - Operating Fee
> 352.38 - Replacement Reserve
> 110.96 - Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
> 1242.55 - TOTAL
> 
> This represents a 0% increase over last year (actual increas is 0.01)



Can you confirm the season for this? The Property Tax amount will vary depending on the season you own.


----------



## jpc763

dioxide45 said:


> Can you confirm the season for this? The Property Tax amount will vary depending on the season you own.



Sorry.  The season is Special.  I will update the post.

J


----------



## dougp26364

*Ocean Pointe 3 bedroom silver season*

Club Fee $35.56
Operating Fee $1,004.33
Reserve Fee $329.47
Property taxes $207.59

*Total 2013 $1,576.55*

_Total 2012 $1,566.49_

Increase $10.06

Increase 0.7%

DC points 4,225

Cost per point 37 cents per point


----------



## markbernstein

*Oceana Palms 2BR Gold season OV*

2013 Operating Fee	 1003.10
2013 Reserve Fee 	  250.72
2013 Property Tax Fee	  268.36
Total Charges	 	$1522.18


----------



## glenns

*Lakeshore Reserve 2BR Platinum*



glenns said:


> 2012 Two Bedroom Platinum
> 
> 
> 2012 Reserve..............   $221.88
> 2012 Developer Subsidy...  ($368.91)
> 2012 Operating Fee.......  $1250.21
> 2012 Property Tax.........   $102.08
> ===========================
> 2012 Total...............  $1205.26



2013 Two Bedroom Platinum


2013 Reserve..............   $221.89
2013 Developer Subsidy...  ($351.78)
2013 Operating Fee.......  $1286.60
2013 Property Tax.........   $189.98
===========================
2013 Total...............  $1346.69

Total: $141.43 (12%) increase
Reserve: no change
Operating Fee: $36.69 (2.8%) increase
Subsidy: $17.13 (4.8%) decrease
Property Tax: $87.90 (86%) increase


----------



## vincenton

Grand Chateau Platinum 2BR Lock Off EOY

Fiscal Year Description 	 	Amount Due

2013 Property Tax Fee------        	29.71
2013 Operating Fee--------- 	 	386.11
2013 Reserve Fee---------- 	 	139.06

Total Charges---------	    	       $554.88

Vincent.


----------



## dioxide45

glenns said:


> [Lakeshore Reserve] 2013 Two Bedroom Platinum
> 
> 
> 2013 Reserve..............   $221.89
> 2013 Developer Subsidy...  ($351.78)
> 2013 Operating Fee.......  $1286.60
> 2013 Property Tax.........   $189.98
> ===========================
> 2013 Total...............  $1346.69
> 
> Total: $141.43 (12%) increase
> Reserve: no change
> Operating Fee: $36.69 (2.8%) increase
> Subsidy: $17.13 (4.8%) decrease
> Property Tax: $87.90 (86%) increase



Is this a regular 2BR lockoff or a 2BR with two 1BR mater units? I am thinking that the MFs may be different for each.


----------



## dgreene99

Marriott Cypress Harbour (First Year)
2013 Op Fee = 630.98
2013 Replacement Fee = 485.00
2013 Property Tax = 91.80
Total = $1207.78


----------



## PamMo

*Marbella Beach Resort*

2013 Marbella (Annual 2BR)

The MF statement has over 20 line items detailed, so I will just post the basic:

MF:    E805.08
IVA:     E80.51

Total: 885.59 Euros  (approx $1,145.43 USD)  3.75% increase over 2012

SueDonJ asked, so I looked up MF's for all units at Marbella. They are as follows:

1BR -   690.14 (MF) + 69.01 (IVA) =   759.15 Euros
2BR -   805.08 (MF) + 80.51 (IVA) =   885.59 Euros
3BR -   920.06 (MF) + 92.01 (IVA) = 1,012.07 Euros

The IVA went from 8% to 10% this year as the Spanish Government raised taxes in an attempt to reduce the budget deficit. Utilities also increased by 23.34%, due to the government reducing subisidies for both electricity and water. MF's across the board at Marbella went up 3.75% for 2013 over 2012 MF's.


----------



## hvsmith2

Just received 2013 MF bill for Playa Andaluza

3Bed: EUR 1,050.65 (up from 1,005.59)
2Bed: EUR 933.71 (up from 893.67)

 - an increase of 4.48% although MVCI point out that the net increase is in fact 2.58%, with the rest being due to an increase in IVA (value added tax) from 8% to 10%


----------



## MALC9990

*Son Antem*

2 bed Unit

Operating Fee              - €567.73
Replacement Res          - €100.64
Property Taxes             - € 15.70
Management Fee (15%) - €102.31
IVA (10%)                    - € 78.44

Total                            - €862.82

3 bed Unit

Operating Fee              - €632.92
Replacement Res          - €127.14
Property Taxes             - € 19.83
Management Fee (15%) - €116.98
IVA (10%)                    - € 89.69

Total                            - €986,56

Increase 6.05% but 4.12% before the increase in Spanish Government IVA increase from 8% to 10%. Also utilities increased by 27.2% due to reductions in energy subsidies by the Spanish Government and the local property taxes increased by 35.38%.


----------



## Beefnot

wvacations said:


> These bills are for a *2BR unit*.
> 
> *DSV I 2013 Bill*
> 
> Operating Fee	819.56
> *Reserves Fee	465.74*
> 2013 Total          1,285.30
> 
> 2013 property Tax Billed Separately by County $58.68
> 
> 2102 Bill
> Operating Fee	755.49
> *Reserves Fee	470.32*
> 2012 Total         1,225.78
> 
> 2012 Property Tax Billed Separately by County $76.76




Interesting that DSVI's reserve fee is $100 to $200 higher than those of other Marriott resorts.


----------



## TravlinDuo

*Lakeshore Reserve - 3BR Premier Platinum*

Lakeshore Reserve / 3BR Premier Platinum

Operating Fee = $1772.78
Replacement Reserve = $305.72
Property Taxes = $$215.12
Developer Subsidy = *-*$484.70

TOTAL = $1808.92

Increase over 2012 MF = $98.52


----------



## icydog

glenns said:


> 2013 Two Bedroom Platinum
> 
> 
> 2013 Reserve..............   $221.89
> 2013 Developer Subsidy...  ($351.78)
> 2013 Operating Fee.......  $1286.60
> 2013 Property Tax.........   $189.98
> ===========================
> 2013 Total...............  $1346.69
> 
> Total: $141.43 (12%) increase
> Reserve: no change
> Operating Fee: $36.69 (2.8%) increase
> Subsidy: $17.13 (4.8%) decrease
> Property Tax: $87.90 (86%) increase



Marriott Lakeshore Reserve

I just checked my credit card and the fees plus taxes for two platinum 2 bedroom weeks is $2805.88.


----------



## MALC9990

*Phuket Beach Club*

2 Bed Units

Operating Fee - 18759.19             increase 0.62%
Replacement Res - 5448.6            increase 15%
Property Taxes - 271.25               no increase
Management Fee (15%) - 3569.13 increase 4.4%
IVA (10%) - 1961.27                    
Total - 29979.44

Currency is Thai Bhat. Increase over all is 3.5%
Big increase in reserve for replacement - no real explanation given for this other than what the money is used for - we knew that already also that it will be reviewed again at the board meeting mid year - thus we can expect another increase next year I guess. 

Other notable items - activities and pool expenses increased by nearly 10%, Audit fees increased by 79% - although the actual amount per week is still very small, it does still seem to be a very big increase. Insurance costs up by 11%, Landscaping and gardens maintenance costs down by 12%, loss prevention costs down nearly 8%, Postage and printing down 16%, regional admin & accounting down 38%.


----------



## windje2000

*Grande Vista 3BR LO Plat & Royal Palms Red (Plat) 2 BR*

Grande Vista 3 BR LO Platinum 

2013 Operating Fee.........836.56

2013 Replacement Res....290.28

2013 Property Tax...........149.62

2013 Res Sys Charge.........31.36

Total 2013.....................1307.82                   

Total 2012.....................1242.59

% Change  +5.3%




Royal Palms 2 BR Red (Platinum) 

2013 Operating Fee.........660.62

2013 Replacement Res....319.30

2013 Property Tax...........102.23

2013 Res Sys Charge.........not a separate line item 

Total 2013.....................1114.71                   

Total 2012.....................1082.15

% Change  +3.0%


----------



## Jeffrey

*Cypress Harbour Sport & Summer*

Posts 49 & 63 are correct for the Sport season.

In addition, here is the Summer season:

Summer
Operating Fee            630.98
Replacement Reserve 485.00
Property Tax Fee        105.62
Total                      1,221.60


Sport
Operating Fee             630.98
Replacement Reserve  485.00
Property Tax Fee          91.80
Total                       1,207,78

Due Date: Feb. 11th, 2013


----------



## jimf41

*Ocean pointe 2bdrm silver Of*

Same as Platinum in post# 55 except for Property tax.


2013 Club Fee -- $35.36
2013 Operating Fee -- $834.54
2013 Reserve Fee -- $273.77
2013 Property Tax Fee -- $147.19


----------



## NJMOM2

*Marriott's Harbour Lake - Platinum/Platinim Plus*

2013 Operating Fee 687.24 
2013 Reserve Fee 225.00 
2013 Property Tax Fee 123.12 
Total Charges $1035.36

2012 Operating Fee 663.38
2012 Reserve Fee 212.00 
2012 Property Tax Fee 106.69
Total Charges $982.07

Increase of $53.29 - 5.4%


----------



## Sheesh

*Marriott Shadow Ridge II Enclaves - 2BR Deluxe Platinum*

2013 Operating Fee - $867.38
2013 Reserve Fee - $216.63
2013 Property Taxes _ (Billed Separately by Riverside County)
2013 Total Maintenance Fee - $1084.01

2013 Increase over 2012 = $68.22 (6.29%)

2013 Destinations Premier Club - $215.00
2013 Trust Owners Association - $107.50 per Beneficial Interest (not $109.25)


----------



## StevenTing

I've copied this info into my spreadsheet.  This was the original spreadsheet that GregT started.  If you want to add to the spreadsheet, you're more than welcome.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Av7ha9BaTYbEdG5qZV9leWJHX0ExOEl4UkNmLW9SUVE


----------



## pafort

PamMo said:


> 2013 Marbella (Annual 2BR)
> 
> The MF statement has over 20 line items detailed, so I will just post the basic:
> 
> MF:    E805.08
> IVA:     E80.51
> 
> Total: 885.59 Euros  (approx $1,145.43 USD)  3.75% increase over 2012
> 
> SueDonJ asked, so I looked up MF's for all units at Marbella. They are as follows:
> 
> 1BR -   690.14 (MF) + 69.01 (IVA) =   759.15 Euros
> 2BR -   805.08 (MF) + 80.51 (IVA) =   885.59 Euros
> 3BR -   920.06 (MF) + 92.01 (IVA) = 1,012.07 Euros
> 
> The IVA went from 8% to 10% this year as the Spanish Government raised taxes in an attempt to reduce the budget deficit. Utilities also increased by 23.34%, due to the government reducing subisidies for both electricity and water. MF's across the board at Marbella went up 3.75% for 2013 over 2012 MF's.



increase MF's by 2006 1BR Gold

2006  € 554,03
€ 583,39
€ 616,12
€ 640,93
€ 645,25
€ 673,88
€ 718,42
2013   € 759,15


----------



## fizzysoup

*Up Up Up!*

With Marriott (& I guess most other time shares) the maintenance fee (MF)  ALWAYS go up!

However we own a Malaysian timeshare amongst others where the maintenance fee is only US200/year for two weeks and has never changed since 2006 when we bought!

We use it to exchange through II, and have had six years of fantastic vacation, and many more years to come (hopefully)!


----------



## jtp1947

*Boston Custom House*

deleted post


----------

